# My Trip to Charlotte....



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Tuesday, while many of you were holding your breath in great anticipation and excitement for your new Kindles arrival, I was excited for another reason. I was on my way to Charlotte, NC for a book signing by my favorite author, Kim Harrison.

Her new book, White Witch, Black Curse was released that day(24Feb2k9). Her first stop on her signing tour was the Books-A-Million and I was gleefully heading that way.

The trip is about 350 mile/6hours long. It was a good day to drive. It was an easy drive and I had no trouble what so ever. My Kindle had the route displayed in text size 4 for me and I also had a printed version as back up.

It also had already downloaded the Kindle version of the book already. Drive or read? Drive or read? It was a tough choice. Driving won out.

When I got to Charlotte, it was about 1:30PM, 5.5 hours before the event. I bought the hardcopy of the book and headed to my room to rest up and read.

At 6:10, I was back at the store, in an attempt to get a good spot for the signing. An employee was setting up chairs all by herself as a lot of people stood by with their thumbs up their butts. I helped her. As soon as those chairs were set up the sooner we could sit down. 

Kim showed up right on time and opened up with a friendly greeting to us and asking us if we had any questions. I kind of made her day by asking her about her new YA series that gets released this summer.(I felt like a plant  )










She then read a bit from the new book. It was great hearing her doing the voices of her 3 main characters. It would have been greater but there was this demon banshee baby behind me that keep yelling and screaming loudly. (Note to self remember the duct tape next time) I took her picture.










Once the reading was done, it was 'family' pic time. This is for those of us that bought one of the shirts that promote the book. Of course being the fan boy I am, I have one. I am right next to her!!! Woo hoo!










It was then time to let the signing begin. I had 4 books to get signed so I waited for the line to go down. In the mean time I took more pictures and 'mingled'. I was so surprised that I felt right at home with these people, event the banshee baby. No anxiety attacks or anything I usually get in crowds.

"Guy" that all of the books are dedicated to. He is the man she loves and he's an all round great guy.










If I take a pic of the crowd, how many will actually show up? No vamps here.










Kim signing a reader's book. I didn't realize it at the time but she is the woman that took my picture in the group shot. Very nice of her.









Finally! My turn at last. You may notice a Kindle in hand. She signed my 4 books and my Kindle. She thought my screen savers of her book covers and previously signed covers were very cool. She also signed my Kindle cover. It was not the first Kindle she has ever signed though. Do I look happy or what?










After that it was time to head back to my room for a good night's sleep and to get ready for the long drive home. It was a long drive but I took my time and made a lot of stops to keep my back from acting up. It was good to get home to my bed, my pets and my stuff. I do miss my computer though. It'll be in the shop for a while getting upgraded.

This was a great trip and definitely one of my life's high points.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Vampy, for posting.  I have wanted to know how the trip went.  I'm so happy it was successful and you had a great time.
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great story, Vamp! Thanks for sharing and thanks for the pictures. I missed you this week and wondered where you were -- then remembered you were off on your adventure. I'm glad you had a successful trip!

L


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was wondering if this was THE week!  So glad you had a good trip and got some really great pictures, thanks for sharing with us.  Hope you get your computer back soon, it was crazy here on the KBs but quiet without you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

I have been trying to monitor the KB with my Kindle but it's not easy.  I highly recommend getting to know a favorite author through their web site and going to a signing if possible.  Charlotte is about 100 miles father than I'd really want to go but it was so worth it.

I am happy to be back and I'll be estatic when I get my computer back.  Not having it really messes up my routine.  I am so used to using it for looking stuff up when ever I have a question, which is a lot.  My Kindle has been helpful, but it's not the same.

For thos of you wondering, I am using the computer at work.  It's one of the reasons I could hardly wait to get here today.  Web access at last!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey, Vampy.  Welcome back.  I forgot this was the week you were going to Charlotte.  

Looks like the Banshee Baby got all happy when you took her picture.  Sounds like you had a great time.  It's neat to hang out with people that share a common interest ... sort of like here.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks for sharing Vampy! I enjoyed reading all the captions that went with your pictures ;-)*


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank you very much.  If this board is about anything, it's about sharing.  

The cool thing about that baby shot was it was a total blind shot.  I was getting annoyed because she was so loud and i thought the flash would distract her for a bit.  lo and behold, I got a perfect picture and I wasn't even looking!  That's the funny thing about it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sounds like it was a great trip Vampy!  The pics were great -- banshee baby and all.  But my favorite, hands-down, was you and Kim Harrison!  I am so glad you made the trip and got to meet her and speak with her.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks.  I met her for the first time last year.  That was a fun trip to.  This time was better though.  I was much more relaxed and able to kid around with her and her husband more.

You see those shirts with the hand prints?  He told me I was one of the first 12 to order one.  As soon as they were announced, I Pay Palled the money to them


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Good to hear you trip went well. I'm jealous. Read Vicki pettersson's books and joined her forum during your absence.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Vampy for sharing the pictures.  I just downloaded her first book in the series Dead Witch Walking.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Thank you very much. If this board is about anything, it's about sharing.
> 
> The cool thing about that baby shot was it was a total blind shot. I was getting annoyed because she was so loud and i thought the flash would distract her for a bit. lo and behold, I got a perfect picture and I wasn't even looking! That's the funny thing about it.


*LOL, maybe that is your calling. I've seen photogs do the funniest things to try and get a good picture *


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great story Vampyre. I envy you about the autographs, I have all her books but none are signed.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the post and pics Vamprye. What a wonderful way to spend the day. I would love for my favorite author to sign a book or my kindle for me but I have too many and not enough room on my kindle    !

theresam


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

intinst said:


> Great story Vampyre. I envy you about the autographs, I have all her books but none are signed.


If you go to Kim's web site, she tells how you can send your books to her for signing. She is busy with her tour right now so I'd hold off. It takes a while even when she is just doing her regular schedule.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Good to hear you trip went well. I'm jealous. Read Vicki pettersson's books and joined her forum during your absence.


I need to bounce over there and say howdy to you. Have you figured out who I am over there?


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I didnt know the latest book was out already!  I just finished the 6th yesterday and was very depressed that I (thought) i had to wait another couple of weeks for it to be released.  Yay me!  I just one clicked it and now i'm off to put the kid to bed early and start reading!


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!

I remember meeting Stephanie Meyer and it was an amazing experience.  I also met Brian Jacques and the experience was awesome.

Hopefully Kim Harrison is as nice as the authors I met!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, sounds like a great trip!  I loved reading about it and seeing your photos.  Have you taken any of your newly signed Kindle and it's cover?


----------



## Roos Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

Vampy I'm glad to see your trip went well.  I know what it is like to meet authors and it is a great experience.  Catch you in chat soon.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Loved the story and photos, Vampy!  Happy for you


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update and pictures Vampy! Sounds like you had a great time!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

Kim is always very nice to her readers and very giving.  She loves giving away little freebies that connect her readers to her books.

This year she is giving  away 'T4' tomato seeds.  These are real seeds.  If planted, they will produce real tomatoes.

I took a picture of my signed Kindle but haven't posted it yet.  One of the first things I'll do when I get home will be find and postthe pic.  Hopefully Monday evening.


----------

